

Announcing SGI Cyclone cloud computing - sp332
http://www.sgi.com/cyclone/

======
spitfire
It's sad to see such a proud and innovative company fall so far. Smells like a
quick play for money.

Come on SGI! Innovate again! Don't just follow the buzzwords. Build some cool
visualization software for OS-X (Because really that's where the
creative/scientific community has gone), build some affordable gpu cluster
thingy. Build something that helps people get their work done.

Just build something worthwhile.

